# Best way to grind gelcoat



## Guest (May 1, 2019)

What are you doing? I mean, tell me more about the project and why your goin down to raw glass. But if you need to remove a lot of material quickly a grinder or belt sander is about as good as it gets.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pole over lots of shell


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

36 grit sanding disc with backing pad will do it in about 1.3 seconds.


----------



## JPizzle (Nov 9, 2017)

Redoing transom on my old Johnsen type skiff. Looks like the boat has paint over the gel coat and 50+ years of who knows what else. 

Just for a good bond.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2019)

JPizzle said:


> Redoing transom on my old Johnsen type skiff. Looks like the boat has paint over the gel coat and 50+ years of who knows what else.
> 
> Just for a good bond.


Ok, then do as @DuckNut said. But be careful, it will remove a lot of material in a hurry! You can go up to 50 or even 80grit and still rip right through it! I use a 7” grinder, belt sander, 2” mini grinder, and a 1/2” air file for most of my “prep” work.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Charge by the tool !


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Just for my knowledge will paint stripper safe for fiberglass eat into the gel coat? I've only used it to refinish fiberglass doors on the house and it works real well.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I like this guy for a more controlled grinding-heavy shaping.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Dadvocate said:


> Just for my knowledge will paint stripper safe for fiberglass eat into the gel coat? I've only used it to refinish fiberglass doors on the house and it works real well.


Paint stripper strips paint, it will not do anything to remove gel coat. 

Grinding or sanding is the only way to remove gel coat.


----------

